# Hide and Seek



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Heres Lidia hiding in the bushes.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> Heres Lidia hiding in the bushes.


At first, all I could see was her eyes....she's like a panther in there. A little jungle music and she'd be right at home. Since my boys are indoor cats, they tend to try and eat any plant life they encounter. I usually end up with the carpet shampoo and a lost appetite.

Nice shot!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, cats eating plant, I've been there. Only one of my cats is outdoors, he doesn't leave our deck though. All my other cats wear harness. I don't trust letting them out without them. I'm always scared they'll get kick by a car or something :lol:


----------

